# Meyer pistol controller



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

Selling for a friend. Brand new pistol grip controller. Part no. 22690x


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Was someone here looking for one of those obsolete ones,but I think he already bought the newer one.


----------

